#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Como liberar imagens para visualizar no aplicativo isic6

## xunda

Como configurar o DVR Intelbras para permitir o acesso as imagens pelo aplicativo isic6
Desde já agradeço

----------


## cunhajr

> Como configurar o DVR Intelbras para permitir o acesso as imagens pelo aplicativo isic6
> Desde já agradeço


Basta habilitar o acesso Cloud no DVR.

----------


## xunda

Opa bom dia, então ao invés de configurar o acesso por ddns fasso por cloud direto?

----------


## cunhajr

> Opa bom dia, então ao invés de configurar o acesso por ddns fasso por cloud direto?


Se voce for bom em configurar roteadores, servidores, mikrotik, pode usar o DDNS, redirecionando porta http e porta de streaming para o DVR. Se não quiser ter trabalho, só habilitar o Cloud e não precisa configurar nada nos roteadores da empresa.

----------


## xunda

Ok esclareseu minha dúvida ..

----------

